# Problem GroupBy



## motoric18 (29. Okt 2012)

Hallo zusammen, habe ein Problem mit meiner Group By Klausel.
Und zwar funktioniert die Abfrage ohne Group By Klausel Problemlos.
Bei Hinzufügen der GroupBy Klausel wirde mir
folgender Fehler geworfen ORA-00979: Kein GROUP BY-Ausdruck.

Was mich wunder ist, da es im SQL-Developer funktioniert.
Verwende als DB Oracle.


```
query = "SELECT Auto, SUM(Maengel) FROM AutoDaten where Standort = 'Mannheim' GROUP BY Auto";
```

DAnke erstmal.


----------



## Marcinek (29. Okt 2012)

Hi,

der Fehler kommt, wenn du im SELECT eine Spalte nimmst, die nicht im group by guppiert ist.

Hier ist das nicht der Fall.

Ich sehe keinen Fehler in diesem SELECT-

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## SlaterB (29. Okt 2012)

zu verstehen ist der Fehler in der Tat nicht,
helfen kann nebenher:
- SQL-Log einschalten, falls das eine HQL-Query von Hibernate ist, oder bereits SQL?

- Query variieren, 'Bei Hinzufügen der GroupBy Klausel' klingt schon danach, aber noch nicht genug Varianten hier geschildert,
geht
> SELECT Auto FROM AutoDaten GROUP BY Auto
?
usw., ab wann kommt das Problem, wann nicht,

hilft auch gegen Problem Fehlermeldung zu alter Query/ alter Code


----------



## motoric18 (30. Okt 2012)

danke an euch beiden. Also letztenendes hab ich was an der DB geändert und die Abfrage hat funktioniert. Warum auch immmerrrr danke


----------

